# Camelback schwinn vintage bmx cruiser



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

Kool ride ,was a gift from my brother inlaw.i love it! Thanks King Louie! Its awsome for exploring the dirt roads and trails in my neighborhood and the kool farmland by my daughters house.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

I added the repop early seat so my old ass can ride it.vert comfortable and rides great!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

My first action shot. Tripple3 makes it look so easy! Almost ate it on first try!lol......


----------



## Myke (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like a fun ride!


----------



## King Louie (Jan 22, 2017)

Myke said:


> Looks like a fun ride!



Going to look good with that Chrome BMX fork on it !!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 22, 2017)

Myke said:


> Looks like a fun ride!



Thanks man! It is fun.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 22, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Going to look good with that Chrome BMX fork on it !!!



Yes it will! Thanks bro!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 12, 2017)

got them forks on ,some cable clips and my shur-spin hula girl. Yeah buddy!


----------

